# Uber Boosts



## Oonline (Jan 25, 2017)

when Uber has promotions like 1.4x boost or 2x etc, does the boost get automatically added after you complete your trip? 
Mine seems to be erratic. 
But what REALLY pisses me off is how Uber advertised 2x yesterday in Lower Manhattan. I did a delivery and didn't get the 2x. I write to them and I get many "reasons" why I didn't get the boost which is pure BS. (Things like the trip didn't start in lower Manhattan, which it did. Trip didn't end in lower manhattan, which it did.) eventually they give me 1.4x boost. ??!!!??. I tell them it's wrong and they write back to tell me it's correct. 

Oh my word!! How can you advertise something and just be so dishonest after that?? We bust our asses off to earn money and they pull such crap. 

Morons! 


Ok rant over. Haha


----------



## Jbstevens88 (Dec 22, 2016)

In my area when they had guaranteed rates and Uber add a boost due to demand; I would have to contact them about the boost not showing up. Now they only offer boost (no more guaranteed rates), the boost shows up every time. It is annoying that you have to watch every trip to make sure it is correct.

My rant is that it takes so long sometimes for the fare to appear. "Processing Last Trip..." sometimes stays on my phone for 30 minutes...Are their servers that slow in processing the trip ?


----------



## Sgt_PaxHauler (Oct 21, 2016)

Jbstevens88 said:


> My rant is that it takes so long sometimes for the fare to appear. "Processing Last Trip..." sometimes stays on my phone for 30 minutes...Are their servers that slow in processing the trip ?


OK, so it's *not* just me.. I've been having crazy long delays in processing too, and I thought maybe one of my posts had pissed off the Uber CSRs or navigating with Waze set off some sort of red flag for human review of my routes & mileage.


----------



## galileo5 (Jan 16, 2016)

Jbstevens88 said:


> My rant is that it takes so long sometimes for the fare to appear. "Processing Last Trip..." sometimes stays on my phone for 30 minutes...Are their servers that slow in processing the trip ?


Sometimes you can close out the app then reopen it. That will show the fares quicker, but it doesn't consistently work.


----------



## charmer37 (Nov 18, 2016)

Uber sends out the weekly promotions and what areas have the boost pricing, The boost in my market is usually just 1.2x and it shows the areas and time when it's boost pricing.


----------



## Jbstevens88 (Dec 22, 2016)

New Uber Eats fares in Austin

This screws you if the trip is more than 2.4 miles. I have never in my 100's of deliveries had a trip <2.4 miles. 
So for every 4 miles of driving - I am getting a $1 less

I love the example they give - 1.5 miles (hahaha). That is BEFORE they take their 25%.

_We've seen trips get shorter as we've added more and more restaurants to the platform. With these new fares, you'll earn more on short trips. For example, on a 1.5 mile trip, your gross fares will be:

Old Fare: $3.00 pickup + ($1.40 x 1.5 miles) + $0.00 dropoff = $5.10
New Fare: *$2.60 pickup + ($1.15 x 1.5 miles) + $1.00 dropoff = $5.33*

While we roll out this new structure, we'll continue to offer earnings boosts, guarantees, and other promotions. Keep an eye on your app, emails, and text messages for the latest offers. _


----------

